# (WA) Marauders Top Flight MH QAA



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

(WA) MARAUDERS TOP FLIGHT MH SR 255974/01 Black Labrador Male "Top" has all health clearances; OFA Hips Excellent, Elbows Normal, Eyes Cerf'd, EIC & CNM Clear
He has 3 Qualifying Wins, All Age Jams, Reserve Jam & Amateur 2nd in limited field trial competition. Top has passed 13 of 16 Masters, to obtain his MH title and qualified for 2 master nationals. 
His pedigree is Esprits Out of the Woods x FC Timber Town Trifecta (Lean Mac x FC Justin Time Zoe) http://huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=45017 
Top's qualities include: MARKING LINING DRIVE DESIRE STYLE ATHLETIC Its our desire to pass these qualities on. He is available for natural breeding, ai & fresh chilled breedings.
If interested email Wayne Johnston [email protected] or Kim Johnston [email protected]


----------

